# Our smart little guy's video !!



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

I posted this late in Cicero's birthday thread, but someone suggested I post it in its own video thread. Soooo here is my smart little guy that was 1 on Tues. We love our Cicero so very much!! He has learned a lot his first year. We think he really understands English -- so now we are spelling some words. :biggrin1:


----------



## Redorr (Feb 2, 2008)

Dale! You are right, he is one smart cookie. Clearly has a smart mom working with him. Happy Birthday---you get to pick up all your toys! What kid wouldn't be thrilled??? Well done, Cicero!


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

Dale,
That has got to be one of the cutest if not the cutest havanese video I have seen yet. That is definately one smart boy!!! Love it, love it, just makes me smile


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

I love that video. I am now thinking my dogs are "resource dogs" compared to Cicero. My dogs will bring the "toy", but the standards have been raised. Brutus and Roxie--we have a New Year's resolution!:biggrin1:


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Dale, What a great video! The best I've seen! Cicero is sure a smart little guy, and so pretty, too! You've done a terrific job training him! And, he surely does understand! This is one I'll want to show my friends!

love it!

Sheri and Tucker

P.S. I love your soft, Southern accent, too!


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

Dale, that video of your sweet boy just made my day! He is such a good looking Hav and smart to boot! I'd love to know the secret to your success!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

I love it Dale! Cicero is such a charmer!


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

:jaw:I can't believe how smart he is!! You need to take that boy on Letterman. And wow, he's just beautiful!!!


----------



## hedygs (May 23, 2007)

Love that Cicero! He is one smart and handsome boy. Sheesh here I was happy with sit and down. :frusty:


----------



## Alexa (Jun 17, 2007)

Wow, what a smart doggie! I love my Marley, but the sharpest knife in the drawer he is not <g> (either that or he has me trained so well that I don't realize just HOW smart he is...)


----------



## luv3havs (Jul 27, 2007)

Dale,
That video was just amazing.
Cicero is so smart and well trained. You MUST share your technique with us.
He's also gorgeous and so well-groomed.
You are One mighty good dog-mommy


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Thanks everyone. I'm glad you enjoyed his little show. He is amazing to us. He has about 40 toys now and he knows all of them by name. Each night before bed he has to gather up the ones he has pulled out of his basket - and that is his favorite thing to do. Yep..he's a star.


----------



## Lilly's mom (Aug 10, 2007)

Sheri said:


> Dale, What a great video! The best I've seen! Cicero is sure a smart little guy, and so pretty, too! You've done a terrific job training him! And, he surely does understand! This is one I'll want to show my friends!
> 
> love it!
> 
> ...


 *Accent what accent?* ound: *Sounds normal to me. When my family and I went to Chicago back in Sept. a lady on the downtown bus said you sound like your straight from Texas honey. ound:*


----------



## Lilly's mom (Aug 10, 2007)

Cheryl said:


> I love that video. I am now thinking my dogs are "resource dogs" compared to Cicero. My dogs will bring the "toy", but the standards have been raised. Brutus and Roxie--we have a New Year's resolution!:biggrin1:


* Here too.*


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

How impressive is Cicero!! Gorgeous and brilliant. Wonderful video!!


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*the entertainer*

Is he a therapy dog yet? It would be so cute for him to go to children's hospital and entertain the kids.

You have done well with him!


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Sheri said:


> Dale, What a great video! The best I've seen! Cicero is sure a smart little guy, and so pretty, too! You've done a terrific job training him! And, he surely does understand! This is one I'll want to show my friends!
> 
> love it!
> 
> ...


Thanks, I'm glad you enjoyed it. Now the southern accent -- I hate to hear myself on video and I have a cold and sound so bad to myself. 
When we were on a trip a few years ago, I ask a man, "Honey, could you tell us a nice place to find a room in this area?" He did, then ask, "Do you southern people call everyone Honey?" I smiled and said, "No honey, some of them are darling and others are sweethearts!"ound: When we take road trips I hear a lot of comments about my southern country voice. :biggrin1:


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Cheryl said:


> I love that video. I am now thinking my dogs are "resource dogs" compared to Cicero. My dogs will bring the "toy", but the standards have been raised. Brutus and Roxie--we have a New Year's resolution!:biggrin1:


Cheryl, that will be a good resolution!! These kids are smart -- bring it out and display it.  NAME IT ~ "everything" should have it's own name or sound. You can do it and before long I want to see a little video !!


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Rikidaisy said:


> Is he a therapy dog yet? It would be so cute for him to go to children's hospital and entertain the kids.
> 
> You have done well with him!


No, Linda, and that is something that I would really like to do. I think he would pass now and by spring I want to find a place for him to take the test. We have a great children's hospital and there are some nursing homes that I would love to take him to. We're working on learning!!


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

luv2havs said:


> Dale,
> That video was just amazing.
> Cicero is so smart and well trained. You MUST share your technique with us.
> He's also gorgeous and so well-groomed.
> You are One mighty good dog-mommy


Nan,
"Thank you" I enjoy the training -- and you don't have to spend but 10 or 15 minutes a day to teach a trick. Later, I might start a "Cicero's training" thread to tell what works 'for me'. I would love for all of you to enjoy teaching and it's nice to have a baby that will listen ~ well, most of the time!!


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

Wow, what a amazing video. :whoo: He is one smart cutie. Now you need to teach him to pick up after everyone in the house.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

I am impressed! And... your pup is so beautiful! You have done a wonderful job in training. We want to know your secrets.............please........pretty please.........


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Beauty and brains. A winning combination! I love it. :biggrin1:


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Dale, this is the best video I have seen. You have a fabulously handsome, gorgeous smart boy. He obviously adores you. I am so impressed with your training and he is a very brilliant student.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Wow, this is a great video. I really enjoyed watching it. Hmmmm, and I thought Scudder was smart just being able to fetch! LOL


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

What a cute video. He is so smart! Can you train my dog
Gina


----------



## Salsa's Mom (Mar 18, 2008)

Dale, what a wonderful video. Cicero is so beautiful and smart! You've done a fabulous job training him. I would love it if you would share some of your tips.
Salsa and I just took a 6 week tricks class and it was really fun, but we are not nearly as polished as you and Cicero are!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Salsa's Mom said:


> *Dale, what a wonderful video. Cicero is so beautiful and smart! You've done a fabulous job training him. I would love it if you would share some of your tips.*
> *Salsa and I just took a 6 week tricks class and it was really fun, but we are not nearly as polished as you and Cicero are!*


Dale and Debbie -I hope both of you would share some tips with us


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Dale, how did I miss this video TWICE! I am truly impressed. names of 40 toys is amazing! you were kidding about spelling weren't you? But what I love most is how calm and gentle you both are. Cicero is truly a beautiful boy. and he has a such a good mommy. (did I mention, I feel like my boys are dumb now)


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

I am shocked....and happy....that this video has received so many great comments. It is fun to play with Cicero -- and I hope this will encourage some of you that want to teach.

Debby....I would love to see a video and get some ideas for a few more things to teach my boy. Please let me know what tricks you learned.

Missy....I was not kidding about spelling.  We don't say the word CAR...it's C-A-R now (and he is catching on to that). Also, DH says ~ I'm going to B-E-D. ound: 

Okay...after seeing him...you have to know he really listens to me and loves to learn and tries to figure out everything we say.


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Dale, you got to take him to Jay Leno's show. Jay is such a animal lover. I am sure he would love to meet your smart boy.


----------



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)

WOW, Dale!!! I am truely impressed! What a talented boy Cicero is!!


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Amazing video Dale!

What a great guy Cicero is, beauty and brains in one perfect little package.


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

What a smart fellow! I am very impressed. He seems like he really enjoys learning. I can't wait to hear how the spelling goes.


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Dale,

I love love love that! He's is just precious!!!

You have done a wonderful job.


----------



## sweetlotus (Nov 26, 2008)

I am so impressed!! You must be such a great trainer and it's obvious you have an amazing bond with cicero. You have to post a training thread so we can all learn from you!


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Great video, Dale. Cicero is so cute and he really watches you for the next command. You've done a great job with him. Can I send you my crew for a couple of week??


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Yes, PLEASE, Dale! Training thread!!! Training thread!!! With video clips showing us what you are doing!

Pretty please?!

Sheri and Tucker, who wants to look so good as Cicero does!


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Poornima said:


> Dale, you got to take him to Jay Leno's show. Jay is such a animal lover. I am sure he would love to meet your smart boy.


No No to Jay Leno!! First, Cicero would have to lick 'everybody'. And then he would have to RLH and he doesn't hear "come" when he is having lots of fun. He's smart...but he's not always goodound:


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

mckennasedona said:


> Great video, Dale. Cicero is so cute and he really watches you for the next command. You've done a great job with him. Can I send you my crew for a couple of week??


:whoo::whoo::whoo: Yes, yes...what time can I pick up at the airport??


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Sheri said:


> Yes, PLEASE, Dale! Training thread!!! Training thread!!! With video clips showing us what you are doing!
> 
> Pretty please?!
> 
> Sheri and Tucker, who wants to look so good as Cicero does!


I will try to start a thread with pointers after the holidays. I would love to learn from all of you also. I don't know about the video clips ~ I don't like being recorded. I think training would be a fun thing for all of us to work on.:biggrin1:


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

I can not wait to learn from you and Cicero! You've truly done an amazing job and Cicero is a smart pleaser!


----------



## havaluv (Oct 15, 2007)

Oh yay! A trainging thread! Dale, Cicero is AMAZING! I loved the video. Now I know I have my work cut out for me!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Dale I am just catching this video now and all I can say is WOW!!! You are doing such a Great Job with Cicero.
'.


----------



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)




----------



## havaone (Mar 25, 2008)

OMG, that Cicero is sooooo stinkin' cute!!! And those two black patches on his booty....:biggrin1: Handsome & smart!!!


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Thanks to all for the comments. I know your Havs have things they do also. Please tell me or show me some tricks that I can teach to Cicero. If he is going to get on Letterman he needs more cute things to do. ound:ound:


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

I am in Love !


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

Dale, you and Cicero are amazing. I showed both of your videos to Cody & Tess - they just rolled over and said "Dream On". You did give me the motivation I needed to keep trying. Keep 'em coming.


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Dale, I really wish you would share your skills with us and make a video. Honestly, you could go on national television with Cicero. Do you think the average Hav could learn those behaviors, or do you think Cicero is exceptional? You are a brilliant trainer and I'd love to know how you do it!! And I LOVE your accent. I noticed how relaxed you are with him, too.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Dale,
Ditto! Yeah, I just spent 10 minutes trying to get Tucker to bring a turtle back to me, but as soon as I started with the treats he just dropped the turtle and has no intention leaving my side to go play with a toy!

Tips? How do you even start that?

Sheri and Tucker


----------



## Dawna (Aug 3, 2006)

I am making Bunni & Cru watch this video over and over and over. HA
That is the cutest thing!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
He's so SMART! Smart and adorable!!!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

ha ha ha I love the idea of sending our pups to you for a few weeks of training boot camp. When can I book Jasper and Cash?


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Amy R. said:


> Dale, I really wish you would share your skills with us and make a video. Honestly, you could go on national television with Cicero. Do you think the average Hav could learn those behaviors, or do you think Cicero is exceptional? You are a brilliant trainer and I'd love to know how you do it!! And I LOVE your accent. I noticed how relaxed you are with him, too.


Amy, You give me to much credit. Anyone can teach their dog. Cicero is special ~ to me ~ but he is an average Hav. I don't know that I will made a video..."maybe" later...BUT I will post in writting what I do. You just have to work with them a couple of times a day...15 minutes each time. You can do it !!!! I am busy with the holidays but will try to start a new thread after Christmas. Thank you for the praise!!


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Missy said:


> ha ha ha I love the idea of sending our pups to you for a few weeks of training boot camp. When can I book Jasper and Cash?


Hey, I think I just solved my MHS. It's taken me a year to train Cicero. You have Jasper and Cash...so 2 dogs will take 2 years. When are you putting them on the plane???


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Sheri said:


> Dale,
> Ditto! Yeah, I just spent 10 minutes trying to get Tucker to bring a turtle back to me, but as soon as I started with the treats he just dropped the turtle and has no intention leaving my side to go play with a toy!
> 
> Tips? How do you even start that?
> Sheri and Tucker


Sheri, the first toy or two is harder because he has to learn to please you enough to get the treat. NO TREAT if he doesn't do what you want. Name the toy. Say the name each time you toss it a short space away. If he gets it near you at first...say "good boy" and offer him a treat. Only work with one toy, with no others around. Work with this one TURTLE for a few days till he will bring it to you.

I will post more later....just so busy right now. You can do it. Once he learns how to please -- and the name of a couple of toys- then you can add another toy every few days along with the ones he knows. I will get the thread started after Christmas.


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

I am willing to start. Brutus will bring a toy, whenever asked. We always just called it a toy. Now I know to call it by name. Thanks for the advice.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Yeah, thanks Dale! That might be enough to get us started. School for me starts after the first of the year, so now is a good time to try to get going.

What fun to work towards....I hope! :thumb:

Sheri and Tucker


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

That's wonderfully generous of you, Dale. Any training tips you could offer the Forum in the New Year would be so appreciated. You are absolutely a natural at this and far too modest. And Cicero is only one year old. I'm speechless, really. 
Thank you for this lovely gift you have given us all. It has certainly brightened my holidays and I will be showing it to everyone who visits my house and thinks I'm a "Hav nut" who overestimates these dogs. . . it will be a kind of poetic justice. ;-) Warmest wishes for Happy Holidays!


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

I am sooooooooooooooooo looking forward to training Dexter! You have done so wonderful in training! Your voice is so calm and you are soooooooooooo patient.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

LuvCicero said:


> Hey, I think I just solved my MHS. It's taken me a year to train Cicero. You have Jasper and Cash...so 2 dogs will take 2 years. When are you putting them on the plane???


ummmmm...all you really have to do is start the training Dale....


----------



## micki2much (Feb 8, 2007)

Jill in Mich said:


> Dale, you and Cicero are amazing. I showed both of your videos to Cody & Tess - they just rolled over and said "Dream On".


ound: Jill - I KNOW that's what my boys would say too! Dale that is so COOL. PLEASE keep them coming.


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

If at first they don't seem interested --- try and try again! Once they catch on...it's so much fun !!!!


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*all of us were watching your videos today*

My husband was amazed. He couldn't believe how well trained he is...and how wonderful that he looks for his toys...and that he actually will put them in your hands!

We all enjoyed them so much...please keep posting! I still cannot figure out how you get him to show his teeth?


----------



## Mizell26 (Aug 2, 2008)

Slap amazing! Just plum amazing! I would say Pet Star here we come...Great Job!:first:


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Rikidaisy said:


> My husband was amazed. He couldn't believe how well trained he is...and how wonderful that he looks for his toys...and that he actually will put them in your hands!
> 
> We all enjoyed them so much...please keep posting! I still cannot figure out how you get him to show his teeth?


I'm beginning to feel amazed myself.:biggrin1: He has been so easy to teach ~ he just 'get's it'. You won't believe this - but he is so tuned in to me at times. Monkey see ~ monkey do!! One night I was holding him and I told DH - "Wouldn't it be great if I could teach him to tell me where his eyes are and his nose or tongue ~ like I did our human babies. He said, "yes, ask him where his nose is and see if he will touch it like our babies did"...being a SA.

Well, I have a sound that makes Cicero watch me -- I did that -- then I said 'teeth' and I snapped my teeth together. I kept doing that and he kept watching....and after a few minutes...he did it!!! I kissed, hugged, partied. Then said 'teeth' and he did it again ~ and now DH thinks he is human. ound: He does try so hard to understand what I want him to do!!


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

WOW!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

OK- now I am totally jealous! not only is he brilliant he sits on your lap!


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Oh my gosh! What a wonderful video! Cicero is *SO* smart! Dale, you have a real knack for training, plus Cicero seems to be the perfect subject. He watches you so closely. He's not only smart, he's a gorgeous boy!


----------



## JeanMarie (Mar 2, 2008)

Well now that is one smart boy!!! Wow! And he's SO gorgeous too.


----------

